# WCG 10th Birthday Challenge



## Terminator_1 (Sep 23, 2014)

For Nov 16th to Nov 25th 2014 SETI.Germany is arranging a challenge at World Community Grid on the occasion of the grids tenth birthday: the 10th Birthday Challenge.







We would like to invite TECHPOWERUP to participate in the challenge and hope that your team and many members of your team will be joining and participting this event.
!!Be aware, only your WCG-Team-Captain can join your team to the challenge!!

More information and statistics regarding the challenge can be found here http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/10th_Birthday_Challenge.html?lang=en


On the occasion of the 10th birthday, in addition to the overall rankings there will be sub-project rankings available too!

Your participation is very much appreciated.

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2014)

We'll see you there!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 23, 2014)

With bells on


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in.  I'll get the other systems primed and ready.


----------



## Bow (Sep 23, 2014)

At least I have 1 machine working....Count me in.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 24, 2014)

Ready the Crunching machine's!!!

It's ON like KONG!!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 24, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Ready the Crunching machine's!!!
> 
> It's ON like KONG!!


lmao


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 24, 2014)

Do you guys think a A10-7850 is worth crunching on?


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2014)

kenkickr said:


> Do you guys think a A10-7850 is worth crunching on?



iirc @t_ski may have ran one of those for awhile:

stats are old so history on it may be hard to find unless T can post his data from WCG:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2823056


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ah, you all know me, I am in!!!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2014)

kenkickr said:


> Do you guys think a A10-7850 is worth crunching on?





Norton said:


> iirc @t_ski may have ran one of those for awhile:
> 
> stats are old so history on it may be hard to find unless T can post his data from WCG:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=2823056



Hmmmm, sounds familiar... 

It depends on what kind of PPD you are expecting from it.  You will not get anything near the PPD that you'd get from an i7 chip, but you will get more than and older chip.  IIRC, I posted in the WCG team thread what I was getting, but I will admit that, even though I don't remember what it was, I was hoping for more from it.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 25, 2014)

kenkickr said:


> Do you guys think a A10-7850 is worth crunching on?


EVERYTHING, and I mean EVERYTHING is worth Crunching on if it helps this team, well, and the World, to Win!!

I say FIRE it UP!! If nothing else, we will all then know how well an A-10 crunches!!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 25, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

Sounds like fun, I'll even throw in the three C2D laptops for the show


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm in


----------

